# Coyote pulled out of a number 2 duke today



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

Went out and checked my traps this morning as soon as the sun started coming up. Had one of my foot holds (was a older victor number 2 double coil) that I set right under a old yote print and that was the one that went off. He had pulled a little bit but didnt have a circle. All that was left was a little hair Are the number 2 double coils strong enough to hold the average yote? I had a few smaller dog prints and a huge one that was running with them, have a feeling that the one that got in it was the big guy... Or should I look into different size foot holds? Have heard some guys like the 1 and 3/4 4 coil, and some that like the number 4s. Kinda happy that as a new trapper I had one in, but wish I had him hanging in the garage... I do have new duke number 2s but he stepped in the old victor, maybe just old worn out springs?
Sorry got a head of myself on the title, he pulled out of a old victor number 2 not my dukes


----------



## paddleboy (Jan 8, 2010)

#2 should hold any yote not sure on older traps vs new ones but a #2 is a #2 and should hold anything short of a wolf


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

The old victor number 2's with low levers were designed as a fox trap not a coyote trap. A coyote is able to take one apart. Sounds to me like you never hooked up on your coyote. May of took a roll on your set. 

Griff


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Old style Victor 2 coil #2s should be center swiveled with new springs as a minimum to effectively hold a coyote. As stock, the chain is side attached and with weak springs allows the coyote to potentially pull against a lever and opening it up enough to make an escape.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

No catch circle??? id say a roller


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

Square jaw #2 victor is not a good coyote trap compared to what is offered on todays market. We should all learn from our expierences.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I don't have any experience with the Victors but have held many in stock #2 Dukes.


----------



## johnd (Mar 31, 2008)

I set a victor # 2 for a yote once. The next day I carried the pieces back to be reassembled for use as a muskrat/mink trap.


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks guys. Its round style jaws, and does have the center swivel. Maybe like you guys are saying he might have rolled it. He pulled the trap to the end of the chain but didnt look like he fought very hard to get out. just one way set of prints. I remade the set and put some of my dukes around the area. So hopefully in time they will come back. Keep my fingers crossed If the old victors fail again I will use them for fox or ***** I guess. Could have been a bad hook up too so we will see.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

The #2 Victor round jaw base plated and center swiveled should hold a coyote. If you think the springs are weak I would buy #2 music wire springs and replace them. You can also buy kits to 4 coil them. I have some old ones that I set up that way and they worked fine. I used them all the time till I switched to MB 550's but the 550's are not cheep.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Next time you catch a k9 with fur in the trap take a close look at the fur. If the fur in the trap is long guard hair it is a dead give away that the animal rolled in the trap if it is short hair it probably same off the foot. Usually if a coyote is caught by the foot and pulls out you would have a catch circle though. You will always learn more from the animals that you miss if you try to analyze what happened than the ones you catch. Good luck and have some fun!!


----------



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

I use Vic #2 square jaws for muskrat traps!


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

I use some of the round jaw victor 2's with no problems. The square jaw victor 2's are worthless as coyote traps.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

how long were the hairs on the trap, if they are 1 or 2 inches it was prob a roller...


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

Yep the hair was probably 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 so I assumed I got it up higher. I thought that maybe I set the trap wrong when bedding it. Does it matter which way you put the dog if there are old prints? I figured setting the dog running horizontal with the print would hook up on his paw instead of the the jaws closing on the sides and him being able to pull out. What exactly is a roll out? Have a idea but just wanting to make sure that is what you guys are talking about. And is there a way to prevent that from happening or does it just happen sometimes?

Thanks


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

jmccallie said:


> Yep the hair was probably 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 so I assumed I got it up higher. I thought that maybe I set the trap wrong when bedding it. Does it matter which way you put the dog if there are old prints? I figured setting the dog running horizontal with the print would hook up on his paw instead of the the jaws closing on the sides and him being able to pull out. What exactly is a roll out? Have a idea but just wanting to make sure that is what you guys are talking about. And is there a way to prevent that from happening or does it just happen sometimes?
> 
> Thanks


have you ever seen a dog roll their shoulder in sheet?


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

Seaarkshooter said:


> Old style Victor 2 coil #2s should be center swiveled with new springs as a minimum to effectively hold a coyote. As stock, the chain is side attached and with weak springs allows the coyote to potentially pull against a lever and opening it up enough to make an escape.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



I've read and heard many similar stories and I believe they are all related to the fact that there was too much chain attached to the trap. I've caught many coyotes in square jawed victor #2's. With only 12 to 14" of chain between the trap and a cable stake, I don't believe a coyote can generate the momentum needed to do this or "take A trap apart" as some people suggest.


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

DIYsportsman said:


> have you ever seen a dog roll their shoulder in sheet?


Guess I was thinking of rolling the trap and basically digging in on of the spring sets to relieve pressure. So I was wrong, and guess there is no way to avoid them doing that. (Unless you surround your trap area with some slip and slime lol) jk


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

lang49 said:


> I've read and heard many similar stories and I believe they are all related to the fact that there was too much chain attached to the trap. I've caught many coyotes in square jawed victor #2's. With only 12 to 14" of chain between the trap and a cable stake, I don't believe a coyote can generate the momentum needed to do this or "take A trap apart" as some people suggest.


I had one taken apart for me by a coyote. The trap used the frame swivel, 3 links of machine chain, another swivel, 4 links of machine chain, another swivel, and a double stake rig. Total length about 10" Baseplating and centerswivelling helps strengthen things a bunch, but as thin as the stock frame and jaws are, knowing what I know now, I'm not surprised he pulled it apart. 

John


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

Stopped by a local veteran trapper yesterday evening and told him about what happened. He asked if I modified my traps at all, and of course I did not know anything about this. Dont know if this could have caused a bad hook up but I did as he told anyway. All my pans where extremely tough to push down so I loosened the bolt for the pan to where it will basically flop loosely. Also adjusted all my pans so the sit level with the jaws when set. I noticed on a few of my traps that it was a pretty big angle when set with the pan. No good! So hopefully by doing this it might help with the next set up. Learn something everyday


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

How much lure are you using? You may be using a bit much or maybe it's a strong lure to begin with. Yotes (like dogs) will roll their body in the most ungodly scent to mask their own. 
The yote rolled on the set and set off the trap. Give it a couple of weeks, you'll connect.
I've had real good luck by placing a pea size amount of lure on the back of the dirthole set and placing a louder lure (long distant call lure) in a small tree or bush about six feet up and up wind from the set.


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

Big Reds said:


> How much lure are you using? You may be using a bit much or maybe it's a strong lure to begin with. Yotes (like dogs) will roll their body in the most ungodly scent to mask their own.
> The yote rolled on the set and set off the trap. Give it a couple of weeks, you'll connect.
> I've had real good luck by placing a pea size amount of lure on the back of the dirthole set and placing a louder lure (long distant call lure) in a small tree or bush about six feet up and up wind from the set.


I just used a spray or two of coyote urine. Maybe since they were already coming into that spot I should have not used any attraction? I pulled my sets out there (back of my house on the back acres) going to give it a few weeks. But I have another spot where I will be setting up in a corn field. The trapper I went to last night said to use a dirt hole set and to put food lure into the hole and to also use a combination of urine and a lure that is from the glands of the yotes rear. Does that sound like to much to put out there? I just dont want to overdue it, and scare off the wise yotes by over doing a set.

Thanks


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Female dogs will roll in stink more often than males to cover a sent, where as males just lift their leg to mark the spot. Yotes do the same. Not to say a male wont roll, but I would guess a female yote rolled to cover the urine sent with her own and snapped your trap. Very subtle lure or urine this time of year. Just my opinion


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

frostbite said:


> Female dogs will roll in stink more often than males to cover a sent, where as males just lift their leg to mark the spot. Yotes do the same.


Kinda like humans when you think about it. Many of the ladies slop on that stinky stuff, thinking they are smelling nice ... most of us guys ... not so much.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Mister ED said:


> Kinda like humans when you think about it. Many of the ladies slop on that stinky stuff, thinking they are smelling nice ... most of us guys ... not so much.


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

Mister ED said:


> Kinda like humans when you think about it. Many of the ladies slop on that stinky stuff, thinking they are smelling nice ... most of us guys ... not so much.


:lol: Good way to put it


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

I've had real good luck by placing a pea size amount of lure on the back of the dirthole set and placing a louder lure (long distant call lure) in a small tree or bush about six feet up and up wind from the set.

They are looking for food right now, especially with the cold temps we have now.


----------

